# septante, huitante, octante, nonante / soixante-dix, quatre-vingts, quatre-vingt-dix - modern and regional usage



## semiller

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.  This thread is about *modern usage*: which French-speaking countries use which terms for which numbers?  This thread is not about why there are two sets of words for counting these numbers in French, nor is it about how people used to count, etc.  See also this thread in the French only forum.

However, if you are interested in the history of usage, if you wish to compare old French and English counting systems, etc., you may be interested in a related discussion on the Etymology & History of Languages forum.


----------



## Kendo

in belgium we use

Septante  (70)
Quatre-vingts (80)
Nonante (90)

and when we joke on french people :

quarante dix
cinquante vingts ...  

but in good french, it is :

Soixante-dix, quatre-vingts, and quatre-vingt-dix


----------



## aucomptoir

Hello, i am wondering what is the effect of saying 'nonante' in France rather than quatre vingt dix ? Is is the same as if we were to say something like 'thruppence' or 'four score' ?  Just wondering because it's so much easier to say nonante and i quite like it...


----------



## DearPrudence

No, problem in Belgium and Switzerland as it's what they say I think.
In France ... I don't know. I suppose we would understand,though we would repeat what you've just say with our beloved "quatre-vingt dix":
"Ça coûte nonante euros septante.
- Quoi ?!
- Nonante euros septante.
- Ah, d'accord, quatre-vingt-dix euros soixante-dix !!"

That could sound really weird indeed as French people don't use it + if you have a foreign accent, that could sound a bit funny.  
It may seem hard for foreigners but we are quite used to our "quatre-vingt-dix". 
What would you say if I told you that there were four score and ten cows in the field. No, I don't know if that's comparable


----------



## Pipsy

Yes, only in Belgium and Switzerland and Belgian Congo people say this. In France we don't say this.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I also quite agree with Dear Prudence whose dialog sounds very realistic. Actually French people never use "septante, octante, nonante"; if they hear them from someone seriously speaking, they think straightaway he comes from Belgium or Switzerland.


----------



## GEmatt

J.F. de TROYES said:


> I also quite agree with Dear Prudence whose dialog sounds very realistic. Actually French people never use "septante, octante, nonante"; if they hear them from someone seriously speaking, they think straightaway he comes from Belgium or Switzerland.


We don't use "octante" in Switzerland. Perhaps there are some tiny villages hidden in the mountains who do, but in most places, it is "quatre-vingt", and occasionally "huitante".
Just to set the record straight.

GEmatt


----------



## zonbette

[…] Hop on a plane to Geneva to find out by yourself how we react to Nonante on each side of the border (I live in France but work in Geneva). Out of courtesy, I always use nonante when I'm talking to Swiss people but even after all these years, it still feels strange although it is so much more logical (as a joke I sometimes say quarante-seize pour 56)


----------



## RuK

I'm sorry to say this, because I mean no nationalistic slight of any kind, but if you say "nonante" in the streets of Paris you are an object of ridicule, either hidden or right out loud. My impression is that it's seen as comic, le plouc du plouc.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I just learned that Belgians use these instead of _soixante-dix _and _quatre-vingt-dix. _I must confess that as an anglophone I would find these much easier to master. My students certainly find it difficult to understand numbers like _soixante-treize. _Would that be _septante-trois? _Would Belgians say _septante et un _and _nonante-deux_? Why were these not adopted as the international French standard? And in the dictionary what does the abbreviation Sch mean? Where is that? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Charlie Parker said:


> I just learned that Belgians use these instead of _soixante-dix _and _quatre-vingt-dix. _I must confess that as an anglophone I would find these much easier to master.


And as a francophone I find them much more logical, too.



Charlie Parker said:


> My students certainly find it difficult to understand numbers like _soixante-treize. _Would that be _septante-trois? _Would Belgians say _septante et un _and _nonante-deux_?


Yes and yes.



Charlie Parker said:


> Why were these not adopted as the international French standard? And in the dictionary what does the abbreviation Sch mean? Where is that? Merci d'avance.


Why, because it would have been too simple...


----------



## zazap

Sch=Switzerland (Die Schweiz)
In Switzerland, they also use "octante".  I wonder why the Belgians stuck with quatre-vingts...


----------



## SwissPete

[...]

_Octante_ is rarely used in Switzerland. I used to use it when I was going to school because I thought it was cool (or because I was a smartass).


----------



## zazap

Really? I thought I remembered it being quite common in Lausanne, a city I visited a couple of times. But maybe it was just an impression...

More info in French here



SwissPete said:


> _Octante_ is rarely used in Switzerland. I used to use it when I was going to school because I thought it was cool (or because I was a smartass).


What about huitante?


----------



## tilt

SwissPete said:


> _Octante_ is rarely used in Switzerland. I used to use it when I was going to school because I thought it was cool (or because I was a smartass).


I think people use _huitante _more than _octante _in Switzerland. That's what I hear when listening to the Swiss radio.


----------



## SwissPete

tilt said:


> I think people use _huitante _more than _octante _in Switzerland. That's what I hear when listening to the Swiss radio.


 
Yes, I would agree.


----------



## fantasmataki

Bonjour. 
Je savais que la forme "septante" existe aussi, mais j'etais surprise a l'entendre au journal televise de TV5. On peut l'utiliser au lieu de "soixante-dix"?
Merci


----------



## Missrapunzel

septante (et nonante = 90) se dit en Suisse et en Belgique francophone. 
En France on ne dit rien d'autre que soixante-dix (et quatre-vingts-dix).


----------



## Blancheneige

Most probably, you saw a Swiss or Belgian broadcast on TV5
-"soixante-dix" is used in France
- "Septante" is used in Switzerland and in Belgium. I'd like to point out that, in French-speaking Switzerland, "soixante-dix" is *never* used at all (although it is, of course, understood).


----------



## Mezzofanti

N'oublions pas qu'en français de France on dit "septante" pour la version grecque de la Bible qui s'appelle en anglais "the Septuagint".


----------



## Blancheneige

Et pour compléter le panorama, voici quelques informations complémentaires sur l'usage de *sept*ante, *huit*ante et *non*ante.


----------



## saddamtohmto

Désolé de reprendre ce billet si tard mais en tant que Suisse romand, je peux vous certifier que je n'ai jamais entendu dire "octante" en Suisse romande. Par contre, dans les cantons de Fribourg, Vaud et Valais, le terme "huitante" est très courant.

Pour ce qui est de "nonante" et "septante", ils sont employés dans toute la Suisse romande. Normalement, personne n'emploie les termes "quatre vingt-dix" ou "soixante-dix" qui donnent, suivant comment, un côté pédant.

Voilà


----------



## DjClem

Je rebondi sur l'explication de saddamtohmto.
Étant proche de la suisse, j'entends souvent le terme huitante.
Néanmoins, en ce qui concerne nonante et septante, ces termes ne sont utilisé qu'en Belgique et en Suisse. Ils font suite au cinquante et soixante car ils reprennent l'origine latine.
En france, septante et nonante n'existent pas. On utilise exclusivement les terme soixante-dix et quatre-vingt-dix.

[...]

Allez savoir pourquoi nous nous sommes compliqué la vie!


----------



## mcdonald

Personne ne veut les adopter parce que c'est aperçu comme qqch de 'belge', et parait-il qu'on se moque un peu des belges en France. Du moins, c'est ce que m'a dit mon colloc bordelais.


----------



## DjClem

[...]

Les suisses utilisent également nonante et septante, je pense que la raison est directement liée à la linguistique et non à un quelconque stéréotype.


----------



## saddamtohmto

Concernant le billet de DjClem sur le non-emploi de "septante" et "nonante"  en France. Cela est vrai en général, cependant la page Wikipédia francophone sur 70 et 90 révèle que les termes "septante" et "nonante" sont employés localement dans le Midi et l'Est de la France. Pour ma part, je l'ai déjà entendu à la télévision française à l'occasion (rare il est vrai).

voilà, a+


Saddam


----------



## Teafrog

[...]
I can understand how Octante would work, however … I cannot wrap my brains around Huitante , how does it work?
Would you say "_huitante-deux_ or _huitante-huit_" ?!? I find _Octante Huit_ more logical…


----------



## saddamtohmto

[...]

En effet on dit "huitante-et-un", "huitante-deux",...


----------



## kamikaze-gargoyle

Hi, I've been wondering about this: I swear blind that I heard "nonante" being used in Godard's film "À bout de souffle" today, but it was in the context of the main character who I think was from Marseille talking to someone on the phone in Paris. Could that be because Godard was part-Swiss, or is it a usage that's now died out in France but hadn't then? (I gather, however, that that's probably not the case given that you've all said it died out in France a long time ago...)

Merci beaucoup, and sorry to resurrect an old thread.


----------



## halfbeing

On dit aussi septante, huiptante (sic) et nonante au Nouveau Brunswick.


----------



## Calina18

halfbeing said:


> On dit aussi septante, huiptante (sic) et nonante au Nouveau Brunswick.


 
C'est totalement faux. Quoiqu'en dise Wikipédia, au Québec, au Nouveau-Brunswick, en Acadie, ainsi que partout ailleurs au Canada où on parle français, on dit soixante-dix, quatre-vihgts et quatre-vingt-dix. Je suis Québécois et je préfère septante, octante et nonante parce que ça me semble étymologiquement plus juste et que les autres langues européennes sont structurées ainsi, mais bien peu de gens ici, se montrent d'accord avec moi . 

Désolé de ramener ce vieux sujet à l'avant plan.


----------



## birder

Several commentators have noted that the Belgian/Swiss system is still used in the Midi. I suppose it depends on the definition of Midi.

[…]


----------



## Calina18

Je tiens à corriger mon intervention précedente car, si au Québec et ailleurs au Canada on n'utilise que soixante-dix, quatre-vingts et quatre-vingt-dix; septante, huitante et nonante sont encore en usage dans certaines régions de l'Acadie. Je viens de tomber sur cette page qui le confirme  http://cdene.ns.ca/circuits_tourisme/Long-Amherst.htm (voir page 4). Jusqu'à présent la seule occurence de l'usage de septante que j'avais pu trouver était une référence historique mentionnant d'ailleurs l'utilisation concomitante de soixante dix.  J'en suis bouche bée.


----------



## PetitAcadien1

RuK said:


> I'm sorry to say this, because I mean no nationalistic slight of any kind, but if you say "nonante" in the streets of Paris you are an object of ridicule, either hidden or right out loud. My impression is that it's seen as comic, le plouc du plouc.


Strange as my Acadian ancestors are all from France and we still use septante, huiptante, 
nonante.


----------



## SwissPete

PetitAcadien1 said:


> huiptante,


----------



## Bezoard

> Le mot _huiptante_, qui s’explique par alignement analogique sur _septante_, est attesté dans le parlé français de Jersey (une île anglo-normande) et même de l’autre côté de l’Atlantique, dans quelques villages de la Nouvelle-Ecosse !


 octante – Français de nos régions


----------



## SwissPete

*Wikitionary*: The _-p-_ is from contamination with _septante_ (“seventy”).


----------



## hijodechilenos

Une amie belge m'a dit autrefois que les formes septante et nonante s'utilisaient couramment dans les états subsahariens issus de l'ancien empire belge (le Burundi, le Rwanda et la RDC), de telle sorte que, grâce à la croissance démographique de ces pays-ci, le français belge allait peut-être un jour l'emporter sur le français parisien (!)

Or je viens de tomber sur un article qui semble contredire cette belle théorie :

"Cette conscience collective du refus de la Belgique d’ouvrir sa colonie au monde extérieur justifie, entre autres, l’adoption par les Congolais du français de France (plus précisément de Paris) et non celui de Belgique. C’est donc par dépit, je crois, qu’au Congo on dit soixante-dix et quatre-vingt-dix au lieu de septante et nonante comme en Belgique."
(Jean-Christophe L. A. Kasende, « L’émergence de la conscience francophone au Congo-Kinshasa », Documents pour l’histoire du français langue étrangère ou seconde [Online], 40/41 | 2008. URL L’émergence de la conscience francophone au Congo-Kinshasa)

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce qu'il en est de septante et nonante en Afrique ? Ces belgicismes sont-ils bien en train de disparaître ?


----------



## Nanon

Il faudrait faire plus de recherches mais il semble qu'au Rwanda, on les utilise toujours :  





> Dans l’expression d’une bonne catégorie de Rwandais, on sent encore le passage de la Belgique. Vous pouvez les entendre dire septante, octante ou nonante pour dire 70, 80 ou 90. Source : Voyage au Rwanda : la vie de tous les jours (Partie 2) (2017)


Et au Burundi :  





> Comment dit-on 70 ou 90? Dans ce cas nous autres neveux des belges disons septante et nonante en lieu et place de soixante-dix ou encore quatre-vingt-dix pour les descendants des anciens Gaulois.  Source : L'éternel Débat - Bujumbura (2013)


Et est-ce que la norme française est totalement généralisée en RDC ?  





> La République Démocratique du Congo traverse aujourd'hui une période de crise multiforme , cette crise a notamment cause, profonde et lointaines la mesure de zaïrianisation des années septante, l'instabilité institutionnelle chronique, le conflit armés et des pillages dans des années nonante et toute sortes encore de connaître jusqu'à présent _(sic)_. Source : Memoire Online - L'assainissement du climat des affaires en RDC. Un atout majeur pour son développement socio- économique - Alsy Wamono- Kuyela (2012)


----------

